
_meta - Info roundup: McAfee kills computers worldwide - pixelcort
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/538652366/info-roundup-mcafee-kills-computers-worldwide
======
roboneal
If the numbers of computers infected are true (163K for Pricewater House
alone), Mcafee could easily lose considerable marketshare overnight.

------
Avenger42
Also posted at:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=1282791>

~~~
pixelcort
Sorry about that. Usually when I submit a URL that's already been submitted it
just upvotes the existing submission.

I didn't intend to create a new submission, but merely upvote that existing
one.

